# Modding a Skimmer



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Just when you think youre gonna have to fork out 500 plus for a newer skimmer, i traded a member on here my Reef Octopus 110 and 50 bucks for an older Hydor skimmer with an older noisy recirculating pump, boy was it noisy. I replaced the pump with two pumps and raised the water in my sump and Bobs your uncle, that the thing about older skimmers, you can mod them and no need for a new skimmer that needs to be run at a certain height only.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice. Well done


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes it is, its a big skimmer as well and its performing pretty good, i may have to put a air draw on the bottom pump but thats all good, nice to be able to reuse all the bits and pieces of old skimmers from old systems and have it all come together, finally got my ATO working and the Cyano is gone, the tank is looking really good these days.


----------

